# FrankenAllRoad Build



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I'm new to the AllRoad community but I'm a life long VAG enthusiast.

Last fall I started collecting AllRoads & parts as a new project a while back with my brother in law who also owns an AllRoad. I've built many VAG card and done many motor swaps in the past but this is my first 2.7t build.

The goal is to build a reliable(relative I know), 2.7t AllRoad for my wife to haul around our dogs and food cart. So far here's what I've collected:

- '01 AllRoad with blown motor and Tiptronic tranny but clean body. It's also got a full HD static suspension swap and tow kit.
- '02 AllRoad with running motor(163k), presumably working Tiptronic and blown airbags.
- A6 manual transmission swap, presumably all the parts are there.

I've gutted the '02 donor car, pulled the drivetrain from the '01 and cleaned out the body and I'm ready to start refreshing the 163k motor. So far I plan to replace the following items:

- Timing belt
- water pump
- Head gasket and all gaskets above the head
- Any broken vacuum hoses from the spaghetti of both motors
- Clutch & Flywheel 
- All fluids & filters

As I start to tear apart the motor, my first question is what else should I replace while I have the motor out and everything pulled apart? 

Any advice is much appreciated. Pics to follow soon...

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

Since the motor is out, you should replace the turbos, I would think.


----------



## kellogs001 (Jun 13, 2012)

*More to replace*

I'd recommend replacing the motor mounts while it is out as well as they are a real doozy to replace with the motor in:thumbdown:. Also maybe remove the Secondary Air Injection (SAI) and the EGR's as the back of the heads to further clean up the engine bay, if you emissions regulations allow.


----------

